# Taurus 709 Slim



## Nerostarr

Walked into my local shop last Friday looking for a Kahr CW9 and to my suprise was a new Taurus 709 in the case. I held it and like it and took it home, shot about 80 rounds of Winchester 115g and the gun performed excellent. Very accurate at 25 yards and it has a very nice trigger, DA on the first chambered round and SA on all the rest. It's a very easy to get use to trigger and I like it alot. Very easy to disassemble and clean. Anyone here seen or shot one?


----------



## Nerostarr

Bump..........Bump........ Come on now, someone has got to have one??? Just pick up 400 rounds of AE 124G 9mm ammo, going to the range Saturday early and see how she does.


----------



## bruce333

I lost interest in it when they changed the look of the pistol. They made it more squared off, originally it was rounded.

see the very last post here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13711


----------



## PhilR.

Nerostarr said:


> Bump..........Bump........ Come on now, someone has got to have one???


Hang on dude -- they're_ brand new_, so the odds of someone here having one as soon as they were released is slim.

In time, someone else will get one too......


----------



## quickstarr

Yes, I like the look of the earlier version also. The newer one is slightly different but it will grow on you quickly once you hold it and shoot it. Just that little bit of a narrower grip makes a big difference for me at least. The trigger is what really sold me on the gun, it's very nice. I've had mine about 2 weeks now and I'm impressed with it.


----------



## PhilR.

bruce333 said:


> I lost interest in it when they changed the look of the pistol. They made it more squared off, originally it was rounded.


I got to see/hold one at the gunshow this past weekend. Interesting pistol, but man, is it ever homely. I used to think that Glocks were rather homely (which is why I never considered owning one until I decided to get my CHL), but my Glock is a teenage beauty queen* compared to that thing.

OTOH, if I needed a slim semi, I would not hold it's looks against it. It will be interesting to see how well they hold up over the next few years.

PhilR.

*yes, a bit hyperbolist, I know....


----------



## quickstarr

Actually the looks of the gun don't bother me at all. At first look it seemed different, but after holding it and shooting it I really like it. Everyone who see's and questions it, likes it. Hey beauty is in the eye of the beholder...:mrgreen:


----------



## PhilR.

quickstarr said:


> Hey beauty is in the eye of the beholder...:mrgreen:


I would certainly agree, especially since I own both Glocks and XD's.

The Slim did hold nicely. I think it has great potential to be a wonderful cc choice....


----------



## PhilR.

quickstarr said:


> I've had mine about 2 weeks now and I'm impressed with it.


Please consider posting a comprehensive review once you've used a bit, if you get a chance. I'd like to hear more about them...


----------



## PT92MJ

Actually they are out and available. I know of at least three people on another Taurus forum who have gotten them and provided first time range reports on it.


----------



## thegrumpy

Just joined and have a question concerning the new Taurus PT709 SLIM I brought my wife. I cannot seem to find the "sweetspot" for the disassembly latch. I can every now and then get it to work, but most times it's a pain. Is there a unpublished secret to the thing? BTW the wife really likes this weapon. Is very accurate and doesn't bother her hand like her Kimber Ultra carry II. Now, to try and find some 9mm ammo.

Thanks in advance for the answer, if there is one


----------



## quickstarr

Mine comes apart very easily, First remove the mag then pull the slide back about 1/2" and push down the disassembly buttons and let the slide move forward and pull the trigger back all the way. It took me a while as the instructions say nothing about pulling the trigger. My wife figured it out and showed me how to do it.
How are you liking the trigger when shooting? Mine is great and I have about 300 rounds through the gun so far.


----------



## PhilR.

thegrumpy said:


> Now, to try and find some 9mm ammo.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the answer, if there is one


Can't help you with the disassembly, but wanted to put up a suggestion. If you have a Wal-Mart nearby, check them for ammo. In our little city, they have been the most reliable supplier of 9mm over the past few months. The stock Blazer Brass in 9mm for under nine bucks, which is much lower than you can mail-order _any_ type of FMJ.

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## thegrumpy

PhilR. said:


> Can't help you with the disassembly, but wanted to put up a suggestion. If you have a Wal-Mart nearby, check them for ammo. In our little city, they have been the most reliable supplier of 9mm over the past few months. The stock Blazer Brass in 9mm for under nine bucks, which is much lower than you can mail-order _any_ type of FMJ.
> 
> Welcome to the forum....


no luck with the Walmarts here in SE Tn.. bunch of 9mm hoarders ..


----------



## scarygt

Nerostarr said:


> Bump..........Bump........ Come on now, someone has got to have one??? Just pick up 400 rounds of AE 124G 9mm ammo, going to the range Saturday early and see how she does.


I bought two of them (one for me and my wife) just about a week after they were released. We love ours and have no problem after about 300 rounds. I'm glad that you like yours!

At 25 yards I can group shots easily within 3 inches. I also agree that the guns are very easy to break down and clean.


----------



## intrepid953

I'm wanting to buy one. I've seen them at the last couple of shows and am impressed by the size of it. I'm hoping to pick one up at the Greensboro show this weekend.


----------



## intrepid953

grumpy the golf and gun shop next to Hammers just north of sevierville on hwy 66 had right much 9mm ammo about a month ago if they haven't sold out. It was at a decent price too. Not sure how close to Sevierville you are.


----------



## TimothyS

I also ;ike mine I have compared it to the pf-9 also like both guns but like the fact 709 is single action better but I like the PF-9 grip extension and have yet to find one for my 709


----------



## JeffWard

scarygt said:


> I bought two of them (one for me and my wife) just about a week after they were released. We love ours and have no problem after about 300 rounds. I'm glad that you like yours!
> 
> At 25 yards I can group shots easily within 3 inches. I also agree that the guns are very easy to break down and clean.


Could you post video of yourself shooting 3 inch groups at 25 yards with a 3" gun?

I shoot competitively 2-3 days per week, 200+ rounds weekly. I'd love to see it done!

JeffWard


----------



## P Collins

I watched my brother-in-law shoot 7 rounds rapid fire at 25 FEET, and ALL were with in 6 inches. The gun seem to be very accurate, very easy to break down. I bought one last week and love it. I've got a Glock & S&W M&P. I will be carring the Tarus PT709. Feels much better then the other two.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla

I know i've been wanting to try one.


----------



## jcsd107

I've had my 709 for about a month and have put about 350rds through it with only one malfunction ( a double feed with WWB) it feeds hollowpoints with no trouble. The only issue I have is that the pistol shoots low for me which may be a result of my large hands. I tend to hit about 2-3 inches low at 15 yards. The adjustments on the rear sight are rather crude. I think I would rather have a fixed rear sight of sturdier construction than the present sight. That being said, I cannot fault the groups I have been getting...about the size of a softball at 15yds fired at a very brisk tempo. The pistol is a pleasure to carry, I just wish there were more holsters made for it.


----------



## Graham88

I have had mine about 3 weeks now, and have been verrrry pleased...
Look and feel are great.... I'd heard some did not like the new look... But I love the modern angels!! 
Not the finish of my Walthers, but a good gun just the same.
A great improvement over the PT111 IMHO !!:mrgreen:


----------



## Randyg711

jcsd107 said:


> I've had my 709 for about a month and have put about 350rds through it with only one malfunction ( a double feed with WWB) it feeds hollowpoints with no trouble. The only issue I have is that the pistol shoots low for me which may be a result of my large hands. I tend to hit about 2-3 inches low at 15 yards. The adjustments on the rear sight are rather crude. I think I would rather have a fixed rear sight of sturdier construction than the present sight. That being said, I cannot fault the groups I have been getting...about the size of a softball at 15yds fired at a very brisk tempo. The pistol is a pleasure to carry, I just wish there were more holsters made for it.


I just got my 709 and love it. In regards to the holsters, I got the IWB one made for the Kel-tec p11 at the

stores.shop.ebay.com/DAYSTAR-DEALS

http://cgi.ebay.com/s-o-b-sob-iwb-h...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335063e37b

It is a perfect fit and surprisingly very well made for $15


----------



## riley

I have one for a while now and am satisfied with it. It is however a finicky eater though, I tried a box of winchester white box of JHP from ww and it just didnot like them at all! then tried a box of Fiocchi JHPs and no problems. 
I also have a Ruger p95, but the PT709 will be what I carry when I get my permit.


----------



## rclinton

Bought a 709SS version about a month ago. Had many FTF on first 100 rounds of winchester white box 115 gr I put through the gun even with an initial cleaning and lubing prior to shooting. re-cleaned paying particular attention to the firing pin mechanism area. Follow up shooting 200 rds of winchester, NATO and Blazer ammo with no issues. All in all I really like this gun and will become my primary CC gun after I find the hollow point ammo that best matches the gun.


----------



## KSPCIILG

I bought a PT 709SS Saturday and haven't had a chance to fire it yet. I find I am unable to remove the slide with the take down procedure with out pulling the trigger and dropping the hammer first, after that it's easy. 
In the manual it says "Dry firing is bad for this firearm, whether the hammer block is engaged or not".
How do I drop the hammer without dry firing?
The take down procedure doesn't mention pulling the trigger as you remove the slide from the grip (frame).
If you don't pull the trigger as you remove the slide from the grip (frame) it's a tough push at first, is this normal? Is it OK to pull the trigger as you remove the slide from the grip (frame)?
The PT709SS9 and PT709B9 come with a 9 round extended magazine, will the 9 round magazine work in the PT709SS and the PT709B?
At http://www.taurususa.com/ I cant even find a replacement 7 round magazine.
I'm disappointed I can't find laser sights for this pistol, dose anyone know of a quality grip activated laser sight for the PT 709 Slim?


----------



## swmp9jrm

KSPCIILG said:


> How do I drop the hammer without dry firing?
> The take down procedure doesn't mention pulling the trigger as you remove the slide from the grip (frame).
> If you don't pull the trigger as you remove the slide from the grip (frame) it's a tough push at first, is this normal? Is it OK to pull the trigger as you remove the slide from the grip (frame)?
> The PT709SS9 and PT709B9 come with a 9 round extended magazine, will the 9 round magazine work in the PT709SS and the PT709B?
> At http://www.taurususa.com/ I cant even find a replacement 7 round magazine.
> I'm disappointed I can't find laser sights for this pistol, dose anyone know of a quality grip activated laser sight for the PT 709 Slim?


You have to pull the trigger to get the slide off. I put a snap cap in an empty magazine, put the magazine in the 709, load the snap cap, pull the trigger, drop the magazine, and take the slide off. A bit of a pain, but I'm not concerned about dry firing the gun.

There are no 9 round magazines at this point in time. Taurus has not provided any release date for them. The 7 round magazines are starting to show up at some of the dealers (Bud's has them) and you can order directly from Taurus.


----------



## KSPCIILG

I talked with the dealer and was told don't sweat the dry fire, just don't do it repeatidly. 
I asked about pulling the trigger as I remove the slide and was told don't sweat the hard push to remove the slide.
Hopefully everyone who owns one of these contacts CrimsonTrace. about not offering laser sights for it.

http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Support/RequestNewModels/tabid/170/Default.aspx
[email protected]


----------



## rampox

What does a SS 709 run for these days? I'm seeing $350 and $399. You think I could ask for it lower than 350?


----------



## rocketgeezer

After going thru a couple of real junk 9mms, a sccy, and hi point, I guess my gun guy got tired of me comeing back bitching about these junk guns and he gave me a 709, wife and I went right to the range from the store, without cleaning of any kind, we came prepared, had a shoebox full of ammo and were still leary from the other guns, that day we shot 450 rds thru that 709 without a single hiccup of ANY kind, went back to gun shop same day and that dude had the worst on no look on his face,LOL but we were smileing, told him what we did, he broke the gun down right there and did a real good clean up job, that gun felt so nice to shoot, I traded a glock 26 for another one, as it stands right now my wife and I between the two 709s have well over 2500 rds thru them without a hiccup of any kind at all


----------



## hollie#1

The 709 is one Sweet Gun! Went thur some really bad guns! We took it right to the range & it was so sweet,easy to shoot,the sites were just the best ever! We had fun seeing who could get the closest to the bulls eyewith it! Never once did any thing get stuck or not want to fire! The recoil for me wasn't bad at all. I'm now able to fire it single handed & still its easy to hit the center! Its my main carry gun with a Tarus 380 for a back up! Its another sweet gun small enough to wear on your ankle & not be a bother! I couldn't be Happier with them! Finally have a couple of guns we both enjoy & not ticked off with! Or wanting to sell!


----------



## rocketgeezer

rampox said:


> What does a SS 709 run for these days? I'm seeing $350 and $399. You think I could ask for it lower than 350?


$350 ? found one for 379 at a gun show, but local shops are between $389 and $419, and one prick asking $449 and getting it


----------



## rocketgeezer

JeffWard said:


> Could you post video of yourself shooting 3 inch groups at 25 yards with a 3" gun?
> 
> I shoot competitively 2-3 days per week, 200+ rounds weekly. I'd love to see it done!
> 
> JeffWard


I'm with you Jeff, wife and I each carry 709s I have personaly put over 1500 rds thru mine, also i'm not exactly new to guns, 3in groups at the 15yd strip, maybe, I have done that just not to often LOL, but 25yds ? anythings possable but I would def have to see that done


----------



## Hilltopper

Picked one up for $329 new in the box. Only have 50 rnds through it at the moment due to the weather being so cold, but as soon as the weather warms up its going to get a more involving work out . Out of those 50 rnds of blazer brass not one FTF or FTE and the sites were dead on out of the box.


----------



## agksimon

JeffWard said:


> Could you post video of yourself shooting 3 inch groups at 25 yards with a 3" gun?
> 
> I shoot competitively 2-3 days per week, 200+ rounds weekly. I'd love to see it done!
> 
> JeffWard


I also shoot competitively and can sandbag my shots into an inch at 10 yards with my PT709.
The thing shoots like a target pistol.


----------



## kenway

*anybody still looking for the extended magazine for the 709? here's an altternative*

I still can't find the 9-round magazine for this pistol around anywhere, and from what I read EVERYWHERE 
nobody seems to have any plans on making one. I did find, however, that there is somebody fabricating 
magazine extensions for the slim series. I got a couple and they really make my grip so much better I could 
not believe it. He has them up for sale on ebay right now for $20 with free shipping just search ebay for 
+1 magazine extension. the guy's ebay username is fprevos and he does a pretty kick-ass job. doesn't give you a 9-round magazine, but 8 rounds is still better, especially when you can get your whole hand on your weapon. We should buy them from the only guy that's had enough initiative over the past couple of years 
to do anything about all our whining and complaining that we wanted something. Thanks Floyd!!! I've had 
my 709 for about months now and love it with my new extensions, the rear-sight-laser, and front 
tritium night-sight. 750 rounds through it without a non-ammo related hiccup.
Ken


----------



## Izzoquazzo

I've only had mine out once on a quick trip to the range. Fired two mags and it shot about 4" out of the bull at 8 o'clock at about 15 yards. Tried to adjust the sights with the funny little tool they provide to no avail. I'll have to take some jewelers screwdrivers next time. It did shoot a nice group and I found it very comfortable to shoot considering how small this baby is. Very pleased so far with the trigger and handling. Oh yeah, and I think it's sexy looking, LOL.


----------



## tickntime

*PT 709 Slim "Laserlyte"?*

Does anyone have the "Laserlyte" rear sight laser on their PT 709 Slim...........How do you like it and does it hold to its setting over time?


----------



## cowboy2

*Laserlyte on PT 709*

I don't have the laserlyte on my 709 but I do have a couple of them on my rugers and I like them.I haven't had any trouble with them loosing their setting but they are a little tricky to get sighted in.Once you have them sighted in you must move the screw a certain direction to keep them there or it will return to the factory position.Just read the directions a couple of times and move the adjustments a little at a time until you get where you want.On my 709 I have the Crimson Trace LG447 and I like it a lot.It goes under the barrel and on the trigger guard,once installed it looks like part of the gun.There is no on/off switch but when you grip the gun there is a button below the trigger guard and as you squeeze the grip it activates the laser.


----------



## darbo

I have had my 709 for a few months now and really like it. I have put about 500 rounds through it with one FTF, it was a PMC round and it was definitely the bullet and not the gun. The primer had a nice deep dent it but just didn't go bang!
An alternative to the extended mag issue is Pearce Grips makes a grip extension for the little finger. It does not add to the mag capacity but really makes the pistol feel great in the hand. The Pearce extensions can be bought at Cheaper Than Dirt for $6.35. Plus I have a Pachmeyer grip on mine too. It's a ton of fun to shoot and a great carry gun!


----------



## JerryMac

Have the PT740 slim, in 40 cal. 200 rounds out the end, without a hiccup, all it wants is more.....

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------

